# Pet beds...



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

Do any of you have any ideas on how to make a cute pet bed? I think Lola is growing out of hers...


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i made a bed for rocky. we got the pattern at a fabric store then got the materials and the pattern had directions on how to sew it. heres a few pics of it!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

HOw much did it cost you to make the bed for rocky? Ive seen similar ones sell for up to $75.00!!! YOu did a really great job making it, what did you use to stuff it with?


----------



## swtkq (Nov 2, 2005)

I like it nice job!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

top and bottom material- $15
filling foam stuff-$3/bag (i used 3 bags)
liner-$1.50
zipper-$2
thread-$2

so all together is was about $30.

it all depends on fabric you find or buy. i found mine on sale so it came out cheaper but its can really vary bc some fabrics are really expensive. i used fleece for the top and cotton-like fabric for the bottom. oh and the pattern was about $7. so about 37 dollars then  but a lot cheaper than buying them plus its really big!

**oh i stuffed it with memory foam stuff that is already cut up into peices, its like that egg crate material that can be put on our beds! theres less expensive kind though, but i like the feeling of the foam.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Great job! I love that bed.

Sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Great Job Tiffany!!!!!!! I love the bed. Rocky looks comfy


----------



## chiwowwow (Mar 28, 2006)

*pet bed*

Look on Ebay for ideas, they have some really neat donut beds where your dogs sits down in them and some neat ones with covers where they can hide in it.


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

i cut up some old t-shirts and clothes that i didn't wear anymore and made a bed for my guys. It's a little bit of an eyesore cuz i was just using whatever material i had, but they like it 


















i didn't have a pattern so it turned out a little bigger than i would have liked, but all i had to pay was about $6 for the stuffing. If you have any old pillows laying around you can use those for stuffing and then it won't cost you anything:wave:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Really nice beds those two, mine was really cheap infact it was free, i went on freecycle and got a babies moses basket!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

wow! that looks great! the reason i needed a pattern was so i could make the outer cover removable and washable. but i like the patterns of colors on your good job!


----------



## MollyChi (Sep 30, 2005)

Love the beds. What an good idea to use old clothes. Please make one for Molly and Maxwell Smart.


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

heres some pix of a bed i made for dave, he seems to really like it! .... and its very easy to make! no pattern needed! just sew the 8 little squares together to make 2 large squares(obviously 4 little squares per big square)
then sew them together, leaving an edge open to put stuffing it, then handstich it up! you could also put a zipper in on one of the edges instead and put in one of those pre-made crafting pillows if you wanted to wash the cover separatly, but im just gonna throw the whole thing in!
















i got a little creative and incorperated a bone pattern into it, but that makes it a bit tricky  
-Tara


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

too cute!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

So who volunteers to make a pet bed for Carl? 

Those all turned out awesome! Maybe I could get my mom to make one- she's the creative one


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

I didn't make a bed BUT my bestfriend made one for Pedro. Its a grey circle made out of fun fur. There is a button in the middle of it so it makes a dip in the middle. Pedro likes to curl up on it.


----------

